# Do U Guys Have A Open Day.



## gros21 (27/1/09)

im keen to learn AG im willing to fly down and lear the trade and pic up grain and so on.

it won't be a for a few months but hey id pay membership as well supply the grain for the day. or if some one is super helpfull and picks up grain in bulk buy for me ill buy him/her a bag or something. 

or even if people come up to rocky from time to time cheers guys


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/09)

gros21 said:


> im keen to learn AG im willing to fly down and lear the trade and pic up grain and so on.
> 
> it won't be a for a few months but hey id pay membership as well supply the grain for the day. or if some one is super helpfull and picks up grain in bulk buy for me ill buy him/her a bag or something.
> 
> or even if people come up to rocky from time to time cheers guys



Hey gros21 I,ll be in Rocky on 8th feb to 12th and again on 8th Mar to 12th. I'll be up there at least 6 times for a week a time. I can drop over to your place and show you the basics of how it works. If youve got the equipment we could do a brew or even a partial.

Cheers Brad


----------



## gros21 (27/1/09)

wow that for teh offer, im moving house on the 9th of feb once in ill b setting up a better brew area. i still have NO equipment do do ag, do u drive or fly? and how long will u b doing this for?
also is it for work or personal as i just bought a massive house and there will b a free beed if needed


----------



## Ross (27/1/09)

gros21 said:


> im keen to learn AG im willing to fly down and lear the trade and pic up grain and so on.
> 
> it won't be a for a few months but hey id pay membership as well supply the grain for the day. or if some one is super helpfull and picks up grain in bulk buy for me ill buy him/her a bag or something.
> 
> or even if people come up to rocky from time to time cheers guys




With a bit of planning, happy to have a brew day to fit in with your trip & show you the ropes.

cheers Ross


----------



## gros21 (27/1/09)

ill hold u 2 that ross might make it line up with a se qld bulk grain buy.
also ross i know u can't exactly give out custumer details but do u know if there are any ag brewers up this way.

once i move in and get the place settled in ill start to save. 

ross could u give me a basic equipment guide.

i had a look at the guide

mash turn (esky) i have a spare 95l

manifold (false bottom) i will make one out of coper pipe or stanless braid as per 1000 yankie youtube vids

boiler i have some OLD legally bought kegs might try to get it weleded so i have a single 75L+ one or is there a cheap alternate eg plastic drum that is safe for 100 degees?

gas burner easy as.

hot water a cheap urn will do i guess

mill my remote location relly requires a mill.

do i need a chiller or is the no chill cube method the go?


----------



## TidalPete (27/1/09)

Ross said:


> With a bit of planning, happy to have a brew day to fit in with your trip & show you the ropes.
> 
> cheers Ross



As I am!

Airfares to the Sunshine Coast are cheaper than going all the way to Brissy & a brewday at my place would attract all most the dedicated brewers (I think?)
Could collect you at SC Airport with an overnight stay if it suits you but I'm sure that a trip to the Mecca of all Queensland brewing sounds much more attractive? --- BIG smile Rossco?  
Invitations by invite only on application & are limited to 10 if this ever happens?h34r: 

TP :beer: 

PS --- exclusive membership to Sharkbait Brewery is limited but free to foundation members. You might be the first?:lol:

Edit --- Just saw your post gros.


----------



## razE (27/1/09)

gros21 said:


> ill hold u 2 that ross might make it line up with a se qld bulk grain buy.
> also ross i know u can't exactly give out custumer details but do u know if there are any ag brewers up this way.
> 
> once i move in and get the place settled in ill start to save.
> ...



Something to measure your water/wort temps, another pot to heat up strike water, a copy of beersmith , a read of this article http://www.beerdude.com/howto_brew_allgrain.shtml and you will be just about set 

If money is tight you can put your boil kettle in the bathtub too cool, drain water once it warms up and refill water with some added ice for round 2.


----------



## bindi (27/1/09)

In Rocky a few times a year [wifes rellies] let you know [if I remember,more senior moments now  ] next time we are in town.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/09)

gros21 said:


> wow that for teh offer, im moving house on the 9th of feb once in ill b setting up a better brew area. i still have NO equipment do do ag, do u drive or fly? and how long will u b doing this for?
> also is it for work or personal as i just bought a massive house and there will b a free beed if needed



Flying Up there for work (teaching apprentices) staying at villa capri If you can grab yourself a cheap SS stock pot from cheap shop. I'll bring my manifold, marga mill+spade bit
thermometer and a coupla kilo of grain should fit in my luggage(got any hops?). We could do a partial at your place which would give you an indication of what youre in for if you make it to Ross' or Petes .

Cheers Brad


----------



## TidalPete (27/1/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Flying Up there for work (teaching apprentices)



:icon_offtopic: 

Brad,

That's a great way to continue after finishing your trade. :super: 
What trades do you teach?

TP :beer:


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Brad,
> 
> ...



Yep Pete its a good job. Teach/train assess Cert 3 Painting and Decorating and common construction modules to carpentry,plastering,tiling and bricklaying.

Cheers Brad


----------



## yardy (27/1/09)

gros21 said:


> im keen to learn AG im willing to fly down and lear the trade and pic up grain and so on.
> 
> it won't be a for a few months but hey id pay membership as well supply the grain for the day. or if some one is super helpfull and picks up grain in bulk buy for me ill buy him/her a bag or something.
> 
> or even if people come up to rocky from time to time cheers guys




Gday Gros,

there's _*Jakechan*_ in Gladstone who I think is also trying to get into AG, also quite a few AG brewers a little further south around Bundy, 1770, Hervey Bay etc.

I can't promise anything as I'm notoriously unreliable but there were whispers of an upcoming brewday in Bundy.

cheers
Yard


----------



## TidalPete (27/1/09)

yardy said:


> Hervey Bay etc.


Slightly off-topic, but has anyone heard from brianK from the Bay as I PM'd him last September & have had no response so far.  
At his (My) age anything could have happened to him health-wise?

TP :beer:


----------



## gros21 (27/1/09)

pete that sounds great. im a lecky by trade so if need be i can lend a hand, i am an indrustrial lecky but can do most household stuff

i got maybe 12 sorts of hops but never used any.

bradsbrew yea id b up for that, let me move in 1st 

looking at budget ill have $1000 to play with before the end of feb maybe much as $1500


wow guys u are all very helpfull!!!!


----------



## clean brewer (27/1/09)

yardy said:


> Gday Gros,
> 
> there's _*Jakechan*_ in Gladstone who I think is also trying to get into AG, also quite a few AG brewers a little further south around Bundy, 1770, Hervey Bay etc.
> 
> ...



Hey Gros,

Im in Hervey Bay and do AG, im quite happy to have a brewday with you if you like, ive got the simplest set-up, so it would give you a basic start to All Grain..

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (27/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> Slightly off-topic, but has anyone heard from brianK from the Bay as I PM'd him last September & have had no response so far.
> At his (My) age anything could have happened to him health-wise?
> 
> TP :beer:



I sent him a PM when I wanted to sit in on a Brew day, he replied and said he had been slack on AG lately and gave me his ph. number to organise something, I never called as I sat in on Screwys brew day..

The LHBS guy said when I asked how many he knew of that did AG in Hervey Bay, that there was 2, 1 was BrianK and he said he was doing alot of Fresh Wort Kits of late..


----------



## bonj (27/1/09)

gros21 said:


> wow guys u are all very helpfull!!!!



I was going to say that's the Queensland way, but from the other AHBers I've met around the place, I have to say it's the AHB way. If you want to be on the Queensland Brewerhood mailing list, PM me your email address, and I'll add you (in about a week, when I get back from holiday... can't seem to access my email from here... )


----------



## TidalPete (27/1/09)

clean brewer said:


> I sent him a PM when I wanted to sit in on a Brew day, he replied and said he had been slack on AG lately and gave me his ph. number to organise something, I never called as I sat in on Screwys brew day..
> 
> The LHBS guy said when I asked how many he knew of that did AG in Hervey Bay, that there was 2, 1 was BrianK and he said he was doing alot of Fresh Wort Kits of late..




:icon_cheers: CB.

TP :beer:


----------



## TidalPete (27/1/09)

clean brewer said:


> Hey Gros,
> 
> Im in Hervey Bay and do AG, im quite happy to have a brewday with you if you like, ive got the simplest set-up, so it would give you a basic start to All Grain..
> 
> Cheers



CB,

For a free (Professional  ) feed & a bed for the night I could be avalable depending on dates.
Haven't been down the Bay for a long time. I might even bring a few beers?  

TP :beer:


----------



## gros21 (27/1/09)

clean brewer said:


> Hey Gros,
> 
> Im in Hervey Bay and do AG, im quite happy to have a brewday with you if you like, ive got the simplest set-up, so it would give you a basic start to All Grain..
> 
> Cheers



were do u get ya grain, as far as work goes in approx 1 month i head to 1770 how far is that from harvey bay? and were do u get grain/

as far as work goes i go to thease towns
Rocky (home)
Gladstone
biloela
anges water
dysart
middlemount
springsure
longreach
theodore
barchaldine
windoh
birdsvile
jundah
windorie

ag guys here would b great


$39 flight 2 brissy might b the go then to ross's or sunshine coast. sooo need funds now.


yea helpfull is one thing but bringing half ya brew set up or offering to pick me up and giveing me a run down is beyond the call of duty.

I will have 1 room available for AHB peoples for a bottle of ya finest


any one got a mill 2nd hand for sale?


----------



## Jakechan (10/2/09)

yardy said:


> Gday Gros,
> 
> there's _*Jakechan*_ in Gladstone who I think is also trying to get into AG, also quite a few AG brewers a little further south around Bundy, 1770, Hervey Bay etc.
> 
> ...


Ive just seen this thread. For some reason I never ventured this far down the main page before 

Thanks for the mention Yardy. Im pretty happy with the way my AG learning curve is going at the moment but would still like to attend a brew day with someone else. 
Pretty busy either work-working or doing up the house-working until mid March then heading down to Brissy for a coupla weeks. So might be able to catch Ross for a brew day if its happening?

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## clean brewer (10/2/09)

TidalPete said:


> CB,
> 
> For a free (Professional  ) feed & a bed for the night I could be avalable depending on dates.
> Haven't been down the Bay for a long time. I might even bring a few beers?
> ...



TP,
Im always up for something(need to find some mates), generally(touchwood) Sundays is the day for me, has to be organised though as their is always some function happening at work..

Even if its just yourself, quite happy to accomodate you and give you a feed(professional one will cost you  ).. There is just no Brewers in the bay, well proper ones..



> were do u get ya grain, as far as work goes in approx 1 month i head to 1770 how far is that from harvey bay?



Get my Grain from Craftbrewer, just got 3 sacks in the last Bulk-buy(keep an ear out for it), its cheap enough to get it couriered, I think alot of stuff goes to Bundaberg and gets distributed from there. Hervey Bay is about(according to Google maps) 220km from 1770..



> as far as work goes i go to thease towns
> Rocky (home)
> Gladstone
> biloela
> ...


Only heard of an AG brewer in Moore Park Beach, Bundaberg and Rockhampton. None of the other towns that I know..

CB


----------



## Screwtop (10/2/09)

gros21 said:


> as far as work goes i go to thease towns
> Rocky (home)
> Gladstone
> biloela
> ...




Henno lives in Aggie Waters, brewing with him would be a hoot  

Screwy


----------



## InCider (10/2/09)

Just don't break Terri's (Mrs Henno's) camera... they'll never forget it.... :lol:


----------



## clean brewer (10/2/09)

> Henno lives in Aggie Waters, brewing with him would be a hoot



If I would have remembered that, I would have tried to hook up with him when we were just Camping in Bargara..


----------



## Jakechan (11/2/09)

clean brewer said:


> Only heard of an AG brewer in Moore Park Beach, Bundaberg and Rockhampton. None of the other towns that I know..
> 
> CB



What about this guy? Seems to be listed in all the brewing comps results. Actually I do believe we have a mutual friend (thats Ash the diver if he's watching) so I may have to get an invite around for a brew day.

http://www.abc.net.au/local/stories/2009/01/28/2476531.htm

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## clean brewer (11/2/09)

Jakechan said:


> What about this guy? Seems to be listed in all the brewing comps results. Actually I do believe we have a mutual friend (thats Ash the diver if he's watching) so I may have to get an invite around for a brew day.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/local/stories/2009/01/28/2476531.htm
> 
> ...



Sounds alright, never heard of him... :unsure:


----------



## TidalPete (11/2/09)

clean brewer said:


> Sounds alright, never heard of him... :unsure:



Neither have I but he may be here incognito?  
Sounds like a brewer you would like to acquaint yourself with whether or not you are just starting AG.

TP

PS --- CB,
When you plan your brewday\pissup & have room for an old fart overnight just let me know. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (11/2/09)

clean brewer said:


> Sounds alright, never heard of him... :unsure:



Top guy & a very good brewer...Those that went to melbourne for the ANHC had the pleasure of his company.

cheers Ross


----------

